# Video Temporarily Disabled



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I have had to disable the video embed functionality. Spammers have started using it to hijack threads causing them to open their own spam websites.

The good news is that there is a workaround which will result in a much better media display system on UK-M. However, it won't work with the current forum version. Sooo.. I need to bring forward the upgrade to UK-Muscle 2011.. even though it isn't quite finished yet.

I've tentatively planned it for sometime this weekend so don't be alarmed if UK-M is unavailable for a few hours.

L


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Look forward to seeing the new version up and running :thumb:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I just tried putting a video in my journal and wonderd why it didnt work

Silly spammers :cursing:

Will this new feature still be through youtube?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Oooh, i kinda wee'd a little bit with excitement.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Good luck with setting up the new site. Will be good to have better media services on here


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I actually think UK - M is fine as it is but i dont like change

Bet i will hate it at first but soon get used to it


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Ok cheers Lorian, thought i had a problem with my pc lol.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Syko said:


> Will this new feature still be through youtube?


It'll work with pretty much everything.. 

There won't be any need to mess about with embed codes either. All you'll need to do is post the url to the video and, regardless of which media site it's on, the forum will recognise that it's a video and embed it automatically.



Syko said:


> I actually think UK - M is fine as it is but i dont like change
> 
> Bet i will hate it at first but soon get used to it


About 30 existing members people saw a preview of the new design last month. The good news is that overwhelmingly they preferred it to our existing one. Even some members who by their own admission 'don't like change' agreed that it was step forwards 

L


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Could you not make it a rule that only bronze members can embed videos just till the upgrade is done?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Syko said:


> Could you not make it a rule that only bronze members can embed videos just till the upgrade is done?


Unfortunately not.

Posting privileges are set per forum, not per user-group.

This is one of the things which we will be able to do once we upgrade.. (I know that doesn't help you now) which will mean I can stop new members posting spam links.

L


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Update - I've re-enabled it for the Journals.

It we start getting issues I'll need to disable again though..

L


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Good man


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Not experienced the video spam you described Lorian but I have been thrown away from ukm to another site simply by scroll down the page (kylie thread).


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Witch-King said:


> Not experienced the video spam you described Lorian but I have been thrown away from ukm to another site simply by scroll down the page (kylie thread).


The spam isn't through the videos themselves.. but by enabling the functionality which allows them to be embedded, the spammers abuse it to create the issue you described.

L


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Will the current user database and all related information, such as posts, attachments ect, remain after the update?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Desperadodan said:


> Will the current user database and all related information, such as posts, attachments ect, remain after the update?


Yes.. which is what takes so long. 

L


----------

